# Air Affair 2011



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

Is it gonna happen this year? Havnt seen any thread about it yet. Definitely need a bigger spot this year.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

last years was such a bust


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I really hope it happens! This year i'll be able to participate. Last year i had to park in the "b!tch" section.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Are they moving the location this year ?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

considering the large number of air ride cars.....i doubt you see one


kind of lost the effect it had the first year or 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm planning on making the trip out and would be very happy to lend whatever support I possibly can to making this happen... Was great watching the **** show last year while waiting 2 hours for dinner :laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

it would be worthless now...if you wanna see a bunch of bagged vw's just go to the show.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

All valid points. There should be a coilover nostalgia GTG since everyone is on air.:laugh:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

no vtec 4me said:


> it would be worthless now...if you wanna see a bunch of bagged vw's just go to the show.


this made me :laugh:


----------



## tgrinsell (Oct 5, 2008)

there should be a vip air affair g2g anyone with a previous year air affair sticker before people started bagging everything with a vw symbol


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

first air affair was still the best...still rock my shirt proudly

i like the vip idea tho, but it would never work


----------



## tgrinsell (Oct 5, 2008)

im hording mine.. lol thats the only problem with rare stickers once there used and taken off their gone forever.. 

im in on the VIP.... the day of, invite only via text, undisclosed location


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah i wont use my stickers on anything, i wish i woulda grabed a seccond one the first year since myne came off in a month

thats actually a good idea to do...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> first air affair was still the best...


:thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i wish i didnt use my sticker from airaffair 09 i really liked that one


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I Know I'll never use this one


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

how about a gtg instead??? everybodys having one. im actually thinking of a gtg/cruise. 
we can have a gtg at a spot then cruise coastal hwy. i know your isht looks good parked but i wanna see sparks flying on coastal hwy!.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

2.8turbo said:


> how about a gtg instead???


 Air Affair was originally a get together for fellow airride enthusiasts and it started off rather small that first year or two. It wasn't until last year and the massive popularity growth of airride that it became a full blown "event" (much to our surprise:laugh. The overwhelming turn out lead to the issues we encountered with the local police and fire marshals that regrettably led to the show being shut down early. 

We put some serious thought into how we could best handle Air Affair this year, but in the end we decided against holding it for 2011. There wasn't enough time to do the sort of planning and organizing that would be required for an event the size that Air Affair 2011 would have to be. There will still be a great number of quality get togethers over the weekend and some amazing bagged cars to check out. It's bound to be a great weekend, as always  

See you guys down there :beer::thumbup:


----------



## tgrinsell (Oct 5, 2008)

im still thinking there should be a vip air affair just sayin...


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have my stickers.


----------

